# What would Jesus do???



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I dare to say that he would hang himself!


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

he would think:

Its _as if_ i am the son of god


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

He would heal himself


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


Turn some more water into wine?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.....


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> He would heal himself


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> He would heal himself


.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, he would heal himself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yes, he would heal himself.


That was the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

surfingisfun001 said:


> He would heal himself


Or maybe he would allow himself to be healed


----------



## Bread (Jul 11, 2012)

He'd do nothing, as he was only a simple man. Possibly preach about being closer to God through the use of his own dream like state.
In the bible they would tell of how a man is given this disorder to be closer and more spiritual with God, people with it would be respected and actually cared for in a sense of respect.

But he didn't.. and it is just a disorder that a 'lucky' few have.


----------

